
How Safe Is Allowing Remote Access to Omron PLCs via the Internet? (2009) [pdf] - Tomte
https://echannel.omron247.com/marcom/pdfcatal.nsf/0/7CC1E9D8D2A1C3BF862573760063920C/$file/InternetAccessToPLC_whitePaper_en_200910.pdf
======
Tomte
page 2:

"When a router is forwarding a TCP or UDP port to an Omron PLC, the traffic is
being delivered to a non Windows based operating system. This makes the PLC
impenetrable to standard hacking methods."

